# Pouch die



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I see a lot of people selling pouches talking about the being die cut. Where can one get their hands on a cutting die for making their own slingshot pouches. None of the google searches I have done have come up with anything. I make my own pouches as is, but hand cutting them is NOT efficient and the occasional slip up can be painful. I'd love to get my hands on a couple cutting dies for pouches just to save myself the time and effort.

Edit: I know someone had mentioned selling dies on their website but for the life of me I can't remember who it was. Looking through the sites of the vendors here I can't find one.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Gzk sell some on his page in China... Send him pm... 
Some other guys make themself one die
Edit 
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/32073-Simple-cutting-die,-a-useful-helper-of-pouch-DIY~


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I use these;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7x-Leather-Craft-Half-Round-Cutter-Punch-Strap-Belt-Wallet-End-Tools-DIY-10-40mm-/252316729864?hash=item3abf3fc208

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Piece-Hollow-Leather-Hole-Punch-Set-Leatherworking-Tack-Tools-Cutters-/141739792131?hash=item2100599703


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

@Widget, he can't receive new PMs, his inbox is apparently full. Do you have a link to his page?

@JonM, that is what I do now, but a cutting die would be a million times easier and more uniform.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

http://weidian.com/?userid=325399082&wfr=c


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Widget said:


> http://weidian.com/?userid=325399082&wfr=c


That sucks, can't seem to get his website to work and can't contact him here.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I think there are some problems with the server... Retry... It's working


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Widget said:


> I think there are some problems with the server... Retry... It's working


I can access the site, but it won't translate for me for some reason.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I try and work translate too


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Try google translate. Cut & paste


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

From what I can see the cutting die is 59 yuan and 10 yuan shipping. Assuming that is Chinese yuan that makes it just under 11 American dollars. Can anyone see if that shipping price remains the same if shipped to America? If it does I'd be more than happy to paypal someone who can use the site the 11 dollars if they can order it and send it to my address. Optionally if someone wants to order these for themselves Id have no problem pitching in for one, assuming you're in the us of course.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is where I got mine.

http://paragonsrd.com/pages/contacts.html


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> This is where I got mine.
> 
> http://paragonsrd.com/pages/contacts.html


What did they end up charging you? Anytime I see "quote" I automatically think "too expensive". LOL


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Phoul Mouth said:


> fsa46 said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I got mine.
> ...


It was around $125.00 with the shipping. Below is a pic of the die and the pouch. If you notice, I didn't have the two cutouts above and below the center hole incorporated in the die.

I use a 1 ton arbor press and the " end grain " from a block of hard wood to cut my pouches.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > fsa46 said:
> ...


I don't have a press, I have a hammer! LOL

125 is pretty expensive. Would be well worth it if I were making them to sell but for personal use I think it would be more cost effective to keep at it the way I am.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

It was around $125.00 with the shipping. Below is a pic of the die and the pouch. If you notice, I didn't have the two cutouts above and below the center hole incorporated in the die.

I use a 1 ton arbor press and the " end grain " from a block of hard wood to cut my pouches.








002.JPG
[/quote]

I don't have a press, I have a hammer! LOL

125 is pretty expensive. Would be well worth it if I were making them to sell but for personal use I think it would be more cost effective to keep at it the way I am.
[/quote]

Yup, you can buy a lot of pouches for $125.


----------

